# timing light



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

i'm kind of new to all this stuff, but from what i read here, the first mod you should do is advance the timing. from reading all these posts, i'm pretty confident i can do this myself in my driveway, but i dont yet have a timing light. i'll probably pick one up this weekend, but have no idea what i need to look for. i'm sure this is a stupid question.... but are they basicly all the same? can i just pick up a $30 light and i'm good to go?

thanks everone for your help in advance... and any tips on advancing the timing would be appreciated.


Scott


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

please run a tank or 2 of premium BEFORE you advance the timing.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

99.se.ltd said:


> *please run a tank or 2 of premium BEFORE you advance the timing. *


figured i would need to do that, so i've been using 92 octane for the last four fill-ups. also waited till the gas light came on before filling up. thanks though


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

yeah, that is good advice to run premium octane fuel before doing the timing advance.....you can get a timing light for about 30-40 at any autoparts store, read the instructions at sentra.net and youre ready to go. youll feel the difference


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, any auto store or even sears. I have a nice craftsman one, only downfall is the Craftsman series looks like an actual 45mm handgun. I can't ride in my car with one b/c they'll probably haul me off to jail if they spot it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

lol, yeah that sux, but craftsman is a good brand and it'll probably last a lot longer than some of these other brands. how much did u get it for?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think $60, it was a while ago. Top quality.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*timing lights.....*

is it better than snap-on, and what kind of warranty does craftsman carry?? please let me know so i can bargain with my snap-on dealer........


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

first off, its a well known fact that all crafstman products carry a lifetime warranty....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*hold-up.....*

i think they have a different policy for electronic equipment, but they sure do back-up their hand tools, busted up some already.......


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like mine, this thing is unbreakable.


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

probably a stupid question, but would it be cheaper to go to a shop and have them do it rather than spend the money on a timing light?

anyone know what a garage would charge? probably a lot just for wasting their time but i thought id ask anyway


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I would think it would be cheaper to do it yourself. Another thing is, you wouldn't be able to tell if they actually advanced it. I'd be too afraid they would sit on their @$$ for half an hour and charge you for it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

yeah, what the fuck, u cant trust mechanics nowadayz, they'll fuck u over without a condom.........u either have to know a mechanic or do it yourself to be able to trust their asses


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

see, that's the mentality i have to put up with everyday, i do honest work and the general idea is still the same, anyway, i'd do it for free if you stop on by houston and have a b14, heck i like nissans that much, and support the people behind it and the wheel..........and yeah i bought mine from sears, with the dial in the back, cost like 70, and snap-on wants 450 for the one with almost the same function, saved myself some money for the car fund....


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

First off, I am going to move this to a more appropiate section.

As for you nissanracer805, mechanic is an oldschool term. Nowadays with all of the training we do and the eduaction we have, we are technicians. If you and your attidude ever come to my shop for for an oil change, I may just "forget" to put the oil back in. j/k LOL. Us techs are not the ones who "f" you over, its the shop management that does it. Trust me, we take pride in our work. We have trained long and hard to get our certifications, and we want to keep a good rep.

Oh Yeah, just about any timming light that works is good enough.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

that is so true, i didn't bust my a$$ through school and excessive training and hours of updates to be called a "grease monkey", no, but a "grease monkey with a cool looking timing light",j/k.........form sears, where else??(such an ad)......


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> *that is so true, i didn't bust my a$$ through school and excessive training and hours of updates to be called a "grease monkey", no, but a "grease monkey with a cool looking timing light",j/k.........form sears, where else??(such an ad)...... *


Or one that has to use the shop timming light, like broke ass me. LOL


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> *and yeah i bought mine from sears, with the dial in the back, cost like 70, and snap-on wants 450 for the one with almost the same function, saved myself some money for the car fund.... *


yeah, that's the one I have. I guess the dial is kinda pointless for my app. but it's a beaut.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

Does advansing the timing hinder daily driving in any way??? Such as idle?????or will it run about the same only better


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

as far as I know, there are no disadvantages to advancing your timing except for having to use a higher grade of fuel. Although, if you go too high, you can get knocking which is damaging and inefficient (power loss).


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it picks up quite better, but yeah, the fuel issue, always run high octane and run high octane first for about 2 tankfuls then advance the timing......


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

high as in 89 or high as in 92???


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

93, the high octane, premium, expensive here in tx kind.......


----------

